#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  ASNT Level III

## d_kushwah

I need ASNT Level III training material for following subjects

Visial Inspection
Infrared Inspection
Liquid Penetrant Inspection



Please uploadSee More: ASNT Level III

----------


## magmag

Dear d_kushwah,
Here are VT study guide, Question and answers and NDT handbook volume 12.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please anyone help with RT,UT,PT and MT "Scan and upload"

----------


## michaeldlq

Ok  thx

----------


## Nidhinkoroth

Any other NDT reference materials like this?

----------


## ramakrishnaraju

but i have rama krishna raju in vizag u want send email ramakrishna.brkr@gmail.com[/email]

----------


## Nidhinkoroth

what?

----------


## ramakrishnaraju

HI THIS RAMA KRISHNA RAJU
Here are UT study guide, Question and answers and NDT hand BOOK


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nidhinkoroth

Thanks man...Thanks a lot...

----------


## sabaro4u

If some of my friend can upload or send me the link for the NDT level III study Guide, RT, MT, PT, UT, or any good stuff which may be useful for NDT Level III certification please
Email: atiqmoghul@yahoo.com

----------


## usut2

bad link for : UT study guide, Question and answers and NDT hand BOOK ; please repost .

----------


## usut2

I need ASNT Level II training material ( study guide, Question and answers and NDT hand BOOK ) for following subjects :

                          Ultrasonic Testing (UT).
                          Radiographic Testing (RT).
                                                                                                                                                                 Thanks.

----------


## saifucmp

Hi Friends,

I need NDT level III Basic and RT hand books and study materials If anybody have please send to me .
Thanks.
saifucmp@gmail.com

----------


## kanil

ASNT Level III

I need ASNT Level III training material for following subjects
RT,UT,MT,PT,VT



ThanksSee More: ASNT Level III

----------


## dysoft

please reupload files,  :Mushroom:

----------


## kashfaq

Can anybody provide ASNT Level II Personal Training Publications in RT, UT, MT, PT, VT, and ECT.

----------


## sivamec543

Can anybody post Nondestructive Testing Handbook, Third Edition: Volume 10, Overview please

----------


## farbod_a

Hello Dear Mr.ramakrishnaraju

The upload link is expired , please upload it again.

Tanks a lots! 
 :Smile:

----------


## farbod_a

Hello
It's not work, please upload it again .
 Tanks a Lots

----------


## narkke

Dear All, 

I'm planning to take the ASNT level 3 exams (RT). Anyone willing to share the following study guides? 

1. Level III Study Guide: Basic (2009)
2. SNT-TC-1A, (2011) 
3. Supplement to Recommended Practice No. SNT-TC-1A (2011)
4. Materials and Processes for NDT Technology (1981)
5. ANSI/ASNT CP-189 (2011 edition)
6. NDT Handbook: Volume 10, NDT Overview (2012)
7. Level III Study Guide: Radiographic Testing (2004)
8. NDT Handbook: Volume 4, Radiographic Testing (2002)
9. Supplement to Recommended Practice No. SNT-TC-1A (Q&A Book) - Radiographic Testing Method (2010)
10. Working Safety in Radiography (2004)

Thanks.

----------


## minhky032003

Plz re-upload. almost link was expired. otherwise, can you send link to my email address: minhky032003@yahoo.com
Thanks so much

----------


## maior64

> I need ASNT Level III training material for following subjects
> Visial Inspection
> Infrared Inspection
> Liquid Penetrant Inspection
> 
> Please upload



nicE!!!!!!! thia ia good!!!!

----------


## s4_hector

hi everyone
i need the UT study guide pdf's is there anyone have it ????
send the link or files to me (s4_hector@live.com)

----------


## peyman_qz

Plz re-upload. almost link was expired. otherwise, can you send link to my email address: andersonjulia978@rocketmail.com

----------


## nanda

Dear,

The upload link is expired , please upload it again.
or plz, mail me kesavalunanda@gmail.com via google drive

----------


## charliechong

ASNT Study notes for ET...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Study notes that I have make for my previous exams-all works well
(ECT-eddy current, the exam has not been taken yet)



Good luck!See More: ASNT Level III

----------


## MUHAMMADRAZAMALIK

Hi 
I`m looking for "ndt handbook third edition volume 4 radiographic testing". in case any one has, please kindly share or send thru email at aha340@hotmail.com

Regards,
Muhammad Raza

----------


## manolete78

Very good greetings ET information, but the documents have been removed links, please go back up.
Thank you!!!

----------


## charliechong

> Very good greetings ET information, but the documents have been removed links, please go back up.
> Thank you!!!



All the notes could be downloaded from here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good luck for your exam!

Charlie

----------


## manolete78

Thank you very much for the link, also I need training materials ASNT Level III following topics for RT, UT, MT, PT, VT Thanks

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------

